# Ideal boat for Tarpon



## cvworly

I'm in the market for a boat and I also stumbled on this thread. I'd really like to try my hand at the bigger Tarpons and curious as what style of boat is preferred.

I know you can catch them off the Jetty, but from reading it seems like a lot of time is spent trying to locate the fish when on a boat. It also seems like most of the fish are caught near shore.

I would think an offshore capable bay boat would be a good fit for this. However, looking at a lot of boats the guides run and others have asked about, they all look like offshore specific twin outboards. Even read a few posts where inboard would be a good fit.


----------



## CAPSIZED

Larger center console. Boat that will handle rough and choppy water. Large fuel tank. Most Tarpon fishing is riding around for hours looking for them. Get two good trolling motors also. I see a lot of 25 Whalers out there in the mix.


----------



## V-Bottom

U should check out(google) the tarpon events out of Fla. Most seem to be 21ft CC's..IMO, just a Deep V Bay boat...be versatile..


----------



## cvworly

So no reason a Yellowfin 24, Pathfinder 24, etc style bay couldn't do well. No need for a twin/true offshore like a lot of the guides. 

My reading/understanding most of the fishing is done no more than a couple of miles from beach, safe distance for sea tow to come pick you up if a single fails.


----------



## Bill C

I think Scott answered the question about the ideal tarpon boat with this project: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=253924&highlight=tarpon+boat


----------



## eesmike

There's a great article in this month's TX Saltwater Fishing Mag, called Tarpon Basics. It tells you all you need to know and then some.


----------



## cvworly

@BillC - Ok, that IS the PERFECT Tarpon boat. I guess I was asking ideal Tarpon under 6 figures  And maybe just whats a recommended and/or effective setup.

@eesmike - Thanks for that tip. Guess I'll be going with the Wife to HEB.


----------



## gater

*Boat*



cvworly said:


> So no reason a Yellowfin 24, Pathfinder 24, etc style bay couldn't do well. No need for a twin/true offshore like a lot of the guides.
> 
> My reading/understanding most of the fishing is done no more than a couple of miles from beach, safe distance for sea tow to come pick you up if a single fails.


Single engine is fine but as Capsized mentioned make sure it holds plenty of fuel. More guides run single engines than twins and the reason the ones have twins is that may hit the bluewater from time to time. The larger old style whalers are real popular because one, they have unclutered deck space where 3-4 customers can move around without tripping over things. The second thing and most important to the guides whether they are Tarpon fishing or bay fishing is the fact that unlike many boats they drift true and not bow or transom forward. If you are not guiding I think the 24 Yellowfin or Pathfinder would be ok.

Gater


----------



## Scott

All depends on what you want/need to do. If you want/need to bay fish and be able to go wade fishing etc., then buy a CC with an outboard. Don't go too big because it becomes hard running trolling motors on big boats. If you want to tarpon fish and really tarpon fish, and go offshore occasionally and go to the jetties and fish etc., then inboards are the ticket. Outboards with trolling motors limit you in a couple ways (1) battery life and (2) trolling in less than ideal conditions is easier with an inboard. So, you've got to make that choice. If you decide inboard - and don't want to build a new boat, there are a couple good choices out there: (1) find an old inboard Lafitte Skiff and power her; (2) find an old inboard Mako etc. and re-power her; (3) buy a boat like a Shamrock; or (4) find an old Shamrock and repower. Re-powering inboards is a lot cheaper than an outboard re-power job. An inboard gas engine, new, will run you about $6-8k. Depending on the engine, boat configuration, you might want a trolling valve. Unfortunately, the new gas engines are all injected so you don't have a carburetor you can dial down the idle on and get your trolling speed down. You want to troll between 1.1 and 2.6 knots on average.

A really nice, convenient and available choice is a 26 Shamrock. There are a lot of used ones around in Florida - pick one up and do the following (1) re-wire it; (2) re-power it; and (3) check exhaust tubes to make sure they are not the cast iron ones - if they are, rip them out and add glass exhaust tubes (so they won't start leaking). The 26 Shamrocks cruise at about 20-21 knots. The 26 Shamrocks have keels but ride nicely. The 22 Shamrocks tend to dance around a lot when in a following sea because of the keel configuration and take a lot to drive. The 26's don't have the problem.

Just my 2 cents. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

you can't beat an old school 23 or 25 whaler outrage w a closed transom and either the whaler drive or an armstrong bracket 

solid foam cored hulls


----------



## Swells

For the fly fishermen targeting tarpon, you really want an open boat, even though us "**** pop" fishermen using trout rods don't need to whip around so much line. No clutter, as one ole boy said already. Many tarpon boats have no Bimini top for this reason.

Anything will do from a 'yak to a Bertram battleship for tarpon, and it depends if you're targeting the surf zone or offshore or for distance. Your don't need a dang Freeman that costs a quarter million. 

Given the persistent winds we've been having, you'll get more days with a light boat that has high sides and some surf capability, which rules out the lake Jon boats for sure. You'll get more action if you can handle 2-4 foot waves and stay in the game, such as while drifting sideways to the seas. 

I was going to build a Carolina surf boat called the "Texan" or "Alaskan" once with a 50 to 90 HP, fiberglass over marine plywood, and light enough to beach and launch without failing. To me this is the perfect setup because I only want to cover about 15 miles of beach and the trailer can be pulled down the beach with big balloon tires. 

Everyone has their own style but down south here, we have 60 miles of the PINS south of Port A, South Padre for 30 miles more, and Boca Chica for at least 15 more - over 100 miles of beach stuffed full of tarpon. We try to get a visual. We launch. You'll notice the tarpon are just out of reach as far as the last sandbar, which is why some use a 'yak or a boat. 

This year, red tide blew out my season so don't ask how I did. Not happy about that. :hairout:


----------



## spuds

*Depends on where your priorities lie, but when you take into consideration bluewater, nearshore Tarpon fishing, shallow bay fishing, and factor in the ease of trailerablity all along the Texas coast to do them, there was only one choice for me. *

*I was lucky to have found a pristine '85 18' Whaler Outrage this summer. It has a 150 hp Suzuki with less than 30 hours, when I bought it. With a 63 gallon tank and the great economy of the four stroke, it can run forever.*

*My second choice was a 22' Whaler, but the larger Outrage is considerably more to tow up and down the coast and to operate.*


----------



## rodwade

Got a 26' panga if your intested. Just had center console installed and found out we're having a baby...need to downsize. I think that is the perfect boat. Has yamaha 150 on it with under 200 hours. Cheap to operate runs bays fairly shallow (even shallower if you add jackplate) and handles surf fine.


----------



## rodwade

Oh and if your serious about open cockpit. A few screws and you can remove the console and swap the boat back to a tiller steer. If you have never drove a tiller steer 26' panga you dont' know what your missing! I Still have the tiller with shift controls and key switch on it.


----------



## cpthook

I'm running a 1975 20 foot mako with a 2007 175 E-Tec and a 36 volt trolling motor, it's more of an all around boat (bay and tarpon) but works fine for moving out-front on calm days. The perfect tarpon boat is an inboard, tarpon tend to run from an outboard but run to an inboard. I would recommend a simi-v hull with medium or high gunwale so when the wind picks up.


----------



## shallowminded

I have a 2007 250XL Sea Chaser Bay Runner series w/ a Yamaha 300 HPDI I am thinking about selling. 

PM me if you are interested. It carries 85 gallons of fuel.

Shallow


----------



## Swells

cpthook said:


> The perfect tarpon boat is an inboard, tarpon tend to run from an outboard but run to an inboard. I would recommend a simi-v hull with medium or high gunwale so when the wind picks up.


I don't know why that is, maybe similar to how billfish like the sound of a diesel rather than an outboard. Or you can turn off the outboard and drift sideways, which does take some freeboard. The best tarpon boat I heard of was a hand-laid Freeman cat with an inboard, I think it was on a bluewater thread here on 2Cool.


----------



## Scott

Try a hand-laid Carolina boat, mono hull. Just as good.


----------



## KEMPOC

Scott said:


> Try a hand-laid Carolina boat, mono hull. Just as good.


Beautiful! What is it?


----------



## Swells

KEMPOC said:


> Beautiful! What is it?


Dang that girl is pretty - looks like a custom splash rail rob, and the designer knew what the heck he was doing. Yep, that's a tarpoon boat.


----------



## Scott

Swells said:


> Dang that girl is pretty - looks like a custom splash rail rob, and the designer knew what the heck he was doing. Yep, that's a tarpoon boat.


You can see the entire build from end product to the very beginning - here - 
http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## freemanboatworks

Swells said:


> I don't know why that is, maybe similar to how billfish like the sound of a diesel rather than an outboard. Or you can turn off the outboard and drift sideways, which does take some freeboard. The best tarpon boat I heard of was a hand-laid Freeman cat with an inboard, I think it was on a bluewater thread here on 2Cool.


No inboard Freeman built yet. I do know that occasionally my customers do fish for tarpon out of my boats and they do catch them.

I would think a boat laid out for kingfishing would work well for tarpon... full wide open 360 degree cockpit. Twin engines set apart wide for easy manuevering.... Different regions of the country seem to have different mindsets on what a perfect boat is.


----------



## V-Bottom

cost?


----------



## capt mullet

The Migration is beautiful for shore but this is my dream tarpon boat
http://gausebuiltboats.com/gallery.aspx?aid=61


----------



## Scott

capt mullet said:


> The Migration is beautiful for shore but this is my dream tarpon boat
> http://gausebuiltboats.com/gallery.aspx?aid=61


Those are great boats too... all depends on where and how you like to fish.


----------



## cpthook

capt mullet said:


> The Migration is beautiful for shore but this is my dream tarpon boat
> http://gausebuiltboats.com/gallery.aspx?aid=61


Nice boat, but again with an out-board you actually chase tarpon away from the boat, tarpon run from an out-board even quiet 4-strokes or an E-Tec like I have, whereas an in-board is almost like a shrimper culling, all fish around race in to the sound looking for food. So the perfect Texas Gulf tarpon boat in my opinion would have to be an inboard. No pun intended. Florida style fishing is completely different then here so the perfect tarpon boat there would most likely be like the gause.


----------



## Scott

Every boat is a compromise one way or the other. We built _Migration_ to do one thing - tarpon fish. There isn't even a fish box on the boat. I have done the offshore thing, done the bay thing - time and family give me much more limited fishing times and options and I have to focus. So, focus we did..... For me, "it'll do just fine."


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

Those Gausebuilts (and Dorados) are fantastic boats based on the original Aquasport designs. These old AS boats are perfect Tarpon boats in my opinion and can be found configured with inboard power. A 19'6", 22 or 24 flat gunnel AS (real AS, not Wellcraft) can be purchased in good condition for cheap and rebuilt to your specifications with new power, tower, jackplate, wells, etc, much cheaper than you can buy a custom. They are very versatile, can handle rough water and are extemely fuel efficient designs. This is what I would do if I wanted to build a Tarpon boat.


----------



## Swells

Here's Capt. Todd Lohry's "Jetty Dog" of only 21 feet but is an inboard and he specializes in tarpon fishing at night. I have no idea what make or model it is.


----------



## Scott

Swells said:


> Here's Capt. Todd Lohry's "Jetty Dog" of only 21 feet but is an inboard and he specializes in tarpon fishing at night. I have no idea what make or model it is.


Looks like an old Shamrock to me....


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

Scott said:


> Looks like an old Shamrock to me....


x2


----------



## Tarponchaser

There are two Shamrocks for sale in Rockport. My 23' and one that looks just like the one above.

I saw the boat at the jetties and then saw it for sale on a bulletin board in Gatewood Marine.

TC


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Tarpon Boats I like...just my opinion.*

I fished a 24' Pathfinder for about 7 years and it was a great all around boat (wish I never sold it). What I learned about the boat however, was that even several miles off of the beach (and even in the bay for that matter), a storm can change everything and more boat is sometimes needed.

If I had it to do over again (and I likely will) these are the boats that I would strongly consider (and in this order).

1) 22-24 Whaler Outrage (Older hull)...it is a great boat and will last forever.

2) 22-23 Mako (Pre Bass Pro days)

3) 23-25 Robalo (early 90's model)

Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with new boats. I just like the fishing room that the above boats offer...the new versions of these seem to have much less room.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Scott said:


> You can see the entire build from end product to the very beginning - here -
> http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


very nice build

splash a scopnich hull ?


----------



## CatManDo

Hey Scott---didn't you install a type of sonar that can scan at various angles. How did that work out for you on actual tarpon searching trips. Would love to hear some stories on the subject.


----------



## Scott

CatManDo said:


> Hey Scott---didn't you install a type of sonar that can scan at various angles. How did that work out for you on actual tarpon searching trips. Would love to hear some stories on the subject.


Limited success with it. The problem is with the depth of water involved in most tarpon fishing. The searchlight sonar was a good concept but proved to be more trouble than it was worth.

On the other hand, the Lowrance/Simrad Structure Scan - DUDE!!! That's awesome. If you don't have one, gotta get it. It is amazing. You can see fish at the jetties around rocks. You can actually see individual tarpon in a school. In shallow water, or when the fish is close, you can make out all the fins on the fish. We have used the side scan feature to GREAT success. We can track school, identify where to cast etc. Using it accounts for about 50% of my casting hook-ups these days.


----------



## odie5962

What is your opinion of a shearwater 25 ltz for tarpon.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Young 24 is my choice for the perfect tarpon boat


----------



## sfronterhouse

*18' Gas Sipper*

90 horse/4 stroke Suzuki......low forties
29 gallons
Lowrance HDS 7/Gen 2
MinnKota 80 thrust/remote

See ya out there-


----------



## trntybay99

sfronterhouse said:


> 90 horse/4 stroke Suzuki......low forties
> 29 gallons
> Lowrance HDS 7/Gen 2
> MinnKota 80 thrust/remote
> 
> See ya out there-


Great looking Boat....Is it a Panga?


----------



## sfronterhouse

Yes Sir. Panga Marine.


----------



## Scott

sfronterhouse said:


> 90 horse/4 stroke Suzuki......low forties
> 29 gallons
> Lowrance HDS 7/Gen 2
> MinnKota 80 thrust/remote
> 
> See ya out there-


Now that's a POC boat for sure!!!

Nice look'n boat Steve - does the hull have a color?


----------



## That Robbie Guy

sfronterhouse said:


> 90 horse/4 stroke Suzuki......low forties
> 29 gallons
> Lowrance HDS 7/Gen 2
> MinnKota 80 thrust/remote
> 
> See ya out there-


LOVE the simple, smooth interior of the boat.


----------



## sfronterhouse

*Hull*

Thanks Guys-


----------



## trntybay99

What a great looking boat! 19' ? I've had my eye on em for a while would live to pick one up.


----------



## cpthook

sfronterhouse said:


> Thanks Guys-


That is an awesome bay boat and the perfect Florida tarpon boat but by all means not the perfect Texas (Gulf runner) tarpon boat. Need bigger rougher water boat for what we do here, covering allot of water and more times then not rough water. I set my GPS trip every time out, a full day when I on them is 50 miles of running, a typical day for me is 70 to 80 miles of running.


----------



## sfronterhouse

Well when you find 'em, call me. And I'll come catch one too.

Steve
713-253-0591


----------



## Coconut Groves

sfronterhouse - How much does that boat cost, minus the engine? I checked their site but they don't have prices.

Also, what does it draft?


----------



## Tarponchaser

Hunter,

Very Nice! Is it availblae with a matching uumbrella?

TC


----------



## sfronterhouse

*Umbrella*

Good question


----------



## Hunter

Tarponchaser said:


> Hunter,
> 
> Very Nice! Is it availblae with a matching uumbrella?
> 
> TC


Hey how did I get dragged into this?


----------



## Scott

sfronterhouse said:


> Good question


Be sure and tie it down - or you'll end up like "Jimmy Poppins".... :smile:


----------



## sfronterhouse

When you run with dogs......you get fleas.


----------



## Brian Castille

We run a 17' Whaler Montauk w/ 90 HP and 72 lb thrust trolling motor out in the nearshore zone - great fuel economy when it's usually just me and one other person going out there and when a big fish is on the line whether it's a shark, bull red, tarpon or whatever else, it actually drags the boat around pretty good, lol. For the half dozen or so days we run out there each summer, there are plenty of good days for this. One time we ran from Sea Isle all the way to the mouth of the Brazos and on the way back went through the Freeport Jetties and took the ICW back to West Bay. I think that day we burned 15 gallons, hehe.


----------



## C BISHOP

pefect boat for tarpon fishing:biggrin:....http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=402331


----------

